# Where to get drugs?



## bexman (Apr 5, 2016)

hi all,

We're trying to decide whether to go for a multi-cycle package at CGRW but I notice that you must get the drugs from them. Does anyone know if CGRW are competitive on price with, for example, ASDA?

Bex


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

If you go on their  website  the costs info includes drugs.  You can buy individual  drugs if more are needed during the cycle  from them, but they will send a main prescription  through  to stork fertility.  I will see if I have an invoice  to give you an idea of what  I paid.


----------



## bexman (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks for replying. 

As far as I can see it just says costs are £800-£1300 per cycle. I assume I would save money getting the drugs elsewhere making the multi-cycle package less attractive. Am curious if CGRW just pass you through to deal directly with storck, or do you buy from them (and I assume they mark up the prices).

I guess I'll have to get a quote to find out for sure.

Thanks again.


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

It is under costs,  price list,  then scroll right to the bottom and the drugs are listed.  I think the prices are the same, but stork have a £50 delivery  charge because the medication is sent next day delivery  before  12 and in a chilled box.


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I had my last cycle in September and the prices on their website were exactly the same as what I was charged/quoted through Stork. The lovely lady on the phone there broke it down per item for me and it was exactly the same. 

I didn't do a multi-cycle package so I could go elsewhere with my presciption, however to be honest it didn't work out a whole lot cheaper for me. I went to ASDA and was on Gonal F. They charged around £293 per Gonal F 1050iu and Stork/CRGW charged £308, so only £15 cheaper (which wasn't worth the £50 prescription charge!) ASDA would also only sell the suprecur in pairs, and I needed 3 vials, so I got mine from CRGW directly for £25 each, and it worked out cheaper. 

Had I been on Menopur, however, it would have worked out a lot more expensive via Stork/CRGW.


----------



## bexman (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks for the replies - really helpful. We've been recommend Fostimon - will have to work out how that compares!


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Asda are pretty competitive though merional and prontogest can work out more expensive,Pharmasure aren't too costly and if you are n London NVS in Baker Street are pretty good. Avoid Boots though,they quoted me £200 more per Gonal F pen than Asda did!!


----------

